# SVN-Server Migration



## Daniel Toplak (12. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich frag einfach mal nach ob hier jemand in diese Richtung Errfahrungen hat.
Also stand der Dinge ist ein Win2003 Server mit Apache2 über SSL erreichbar.
Dieser Server hostet (knapp 600) SVN-Repositories und soll in naher Zukunft durch einen neuen Server ersetzt werden.
Der neue Server läuft bereits auf Debian 4 auch mit Apache2 und SSL.
Derzeit sind beide Server folgendermaßen erreichbar:
Alter Live-Server: https://sub.mycompany.de/...
Neuer Server: https://sub-beta.mycompany.de/...

Wichtig dabei ist, das die Migration so sicher und reibungslos wie möglich läuft ohne nenneswerte Downtimes des alten Live-Servers. Und nach "ausen" sich niemals die URL ändert wegen den ausgecheckten Arbeitskopien.

So meine eigentliche Frage:
wie kann man es anstellen, das man nicht alles auf einmal "umziehen" muss sonder im laufenden Betrieb Schritt-für-Schritt die einzelnen Repositories umziehen kann.
Dabei geht es mir nicht um das "WIE" der Repositories (svnadmin dump & load usw...) sondern eher um die Apache Konfiguration, wie man das lösen könnte, das z.B.:
1) Anfrage kommt auf Repository XYZ
2) Repository XYZ ist bereits umgezogen auf dem neuen Server
3) Anfrage wird durchgereicht auf den neuen Server
4) usw...
Eine Weiterleitung per 301 oder 302 wird jedoch von svn nicht wirklich unterstütz.
Eine Proxy-Lösung hat leider noch nicht zum Erfolg geführt (über mod_proxy) da es sich hier mit den SSL-Verbindungen beisst.

So ich hoffe hier kann mich jemand in die Richtige Richtung leiten und Tipps geben.
Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden.

Daniel


----------

